# Body Kit



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

Probably no-one will know what I am talking about, but I saw a bunch of 2001/02 sentras with body kits on this web-site and there was this one red one (without a spoiler) in one of the pictures (and it wasn't a sentra se-R or whatever its called)

Anyways, the red body kit on the red senta looked awesome. Does anyone know what I am talking about, and where I would be able to get that kit?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

What site are you talking about?
Do you have a link?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

*body kit*

Here is the link:

http://www.spoilers.com/ge/nisssentra2000.htm

its the red one. Do you knwo where I could buy something like that (preferably in British Columbia, but if not there thats alright)

also, how much would something like that cost?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

It's made by Stillen

www.stillen.com

229 - 329$

http://www.stillen.com/sportscars.asp?page=2&subcat=&cat=3


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks for finding that for me!

I don't want to sound ignorant but do I have to order it off teh web site or are there other places that I can get it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Probably you will have to order from them. I use to have theirs front bumper for 96 GXE http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=Irlin10&album_id=75997&image_id=0&courtesy=1 
I liked theirs quality and all never cracked until my accident.

But did you try to search for any other body kits?

I really like this Neo R33 front end (if I ever put it on my car) from
http://asylumms.com/
If I ever put body kit on my car it would be combo of Neo R33 front end and some kind of other rear and side skirts


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh by the way just noticed  

Are you Russian?


----------



## david (May 24, 2002)

The stillen kit is not the same as the Erubuni kit (spoilers.com).

There are a few kits out for the b15.

Stillen has a full body kit.
Stillen has some front spoiler add-ons for the 00+ GXE/XE and 00-01 SE
Erubuni makes 2 kits as you have found
Aeroduo makes a R33 like kit.
West Coast Spoilers makes a full kit as well.

Also I believe there is one more kit that looks like a EVO VII. I forget who makes it but it is god awful ugly anyway.

Head over to b15sentra.net and look through the costmetic forum and search on there and you will find pretty much everything you ever wanted to know about those body kits I talked about above.


----------

